# Savage rifle --long action, short cartridge



## The Longhunter (Sep 2, 2013)

I purchased a Savage Model 110 in .243.  It's in really good shape, smoking good price, didn't look at it too closely.

My plan was to have it rebarreled to .260 Remington.  Really wanted to have a 6.5 X 55 Swede, but knew that wouldn't work in a short action.

Sooooo, I finally get around to putting this project together, and I find out that this is a long action .243 -- and yes, it really really is.

Soooo, does anyone see any reason I shouldn't go ahead and have it rebarreled to 6.5 x 55?  I mean mechanically, not really interested in a discussion of "you really need a ??? Thunderboomer."  Mostly looking to get a lighter recoiling gun due to crapped up shoulder.

The primary advantage I see to the .260 is brass availability, but the Swede is way high in the "cool" factor.  Want to go to 6.5 due to more bullets, and heavier bullets than .243


----------



## munchie3409 (Sep 2, 2013)

If I were go get another SA Savage...it would be  a 260 Remington.

Buy what you want...that is what is great about living in America.

On your LA Savage, you can do a SA caliber such as a 260 Remington or go to a LA caliber...that is what is great about choosing Savage.  You have choices...heck, you can do both calibers...just need go/no go gauges to confirm headspace.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 2, 2013)

Get the 6.5-284 Norma and have the better of the bunch ... with the long action you can seat the bullets out where they need be ... brass is available ... 

Sort of the same with the 257 Roberts, 7mm Mauser, even the 6mm Rem... they really need a(medium) or longer action to make use of the case capacity...


----------



## mike bell (Sep 3, 2013)

I've thought about rebarreling my long action .308 several times.....


----------



## watermedic (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a long action .223 model 10-fp


----------



## Clemson (Sep 12, 2013)

6.5x55 is a great cartridge and should do just fine in your Savage.

Bill Jacobs


----------



## lonewolf247 (Sep 14, 2013)

For a period of time, savage didn't make a true short action. I think they are making them now though.

I've always wanted a 6.5x55 myself, would make a nice rifle!


----------



## tom ga hunter (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think the base of a 6.5x55 is the same as a 243. You might want to check it out.


----------



## cmshoot (Sep 14, 2013)

Go for it!  The 110 action will work great for the 6.5 Swede. It's an outstanding whitetail cartridge (light recoil, accurate, far reaching, and hard hitting) and (most importantly) it sounds like it's what you want.  

I think the .243 and 6.5 Swede bases are close enough to work just fine, in reference to the bolt face, but you can easily swap out the bolt head on the Savage if need be. It's way easier than swapping the barrel, so it's not an issue.


----------

